
For centuries, medicine blamed the moon for mental illness - raleighm
https://qz.com/1341421/lunar-eclipse-july-27-medicine-once-blamed-the-moon-for-mental-illness/
======
NoB4Mouth
Well that perception is still around in some part of the world. In my native
language - Ewe West African language- when mental case has a crisis, People
often say " The full moon has appeared for him/her"

